# يا جماعة من إلي يعرف معهد خاص يعطي دورات في اللحام وسمكرة السيارات والميكانيكا



## zuhairaldaha (13 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أريد معلومات أو عنوان لمعهد خاص يعطي دورات مهنية في اللحام والسمكرة والدهان للسيارات وميكانيكا السيارات. وأتمنى أن يكون في الدول القريبة مثل الإمارات وأعتقد أن هذه الدول ما تخلى. أو في البحرين أو السعودية أو سوريا أو مصر أو الأردن أو غيرها. وشكرا


----------



## assoos (20 أكتوبر 2006)

في سورية 
أهمها مركز المأمون ( تبريد و تكييف مع اللحام - ميكانيك سيارات .... ) 
و هناك مراكز عديدة في كل منطقة


----------



## zuhairaldaha (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*0*

مشكورررررررررررر أخوي على هذه المعلومة


----------



## بهاءالدين (21 أكتوبر 2006)

بص يابشمهندس زهير لو انت عندك استعداد تنزل مصر عندك واحد من اقوى معاهد اللحام
اسمها اكاديمية اللحام المصرية مكانها فى مسطرد واقدر اجيبلك عنوانها بالظبط 
وهى معتمدة عالميا وتابعة لمعهد اللحام البريطانى ولو شفت شهادتها شكلها يفرح 
وهتستفاد منها جدا


----------



## arch_alshaye (4 نوفمبر 2006)

في السعودية
يوجد المعاهد والمراكز المهنية وهي تدرس جميع التخصصات التي ذكرت ... ولكنها حكومية
ويمكنك أخذ دورات قصيرة من خلال برامج الصيف المتاحة للجميع أو من خلال التواصل مع مركز خدمة المجتمع لكل جهة حسب الرابط التالي.
دليل مراكز المعاهد المهنية


----------



## Khalidmh (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*المراكو المتخصصة فى مصر*

السلام عليكم
اضافة الي المراكز المتخصصة قى مصر
قسم تكنولوجبا اللحام والتفتيش - مركو بحوث و تطوير الفلزات - القاهرة
ينظم دورات فى اللحام والتفتيش وهو جهة حكومية ومعتمد من المعهد الدولي للحام والممثل الرسمي له فى مصر.

في رعاية الله


----------



## msh_aero (23 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ المهندس / بهاء الدين ارجو ان ترسل عنوان الاكاديميه اللحام و بعض المعلومات عن الدراسه و مدتها وتكلفتها وامتيازتها
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## بهاءالدين (23 أكتوبر 2008)

http://egyptianweldingacademy.org/start.php
موقع الاكاديمية


----------



## hamadawa (23 أكتوبر 2008)

يوجد معهد في مصر اسمه ( السليزيان ) وهو بشارع روض الفرج بشبر و يطلق عليه ايضاً اسم ( الدون بوسكو )
وهو معهد معتمدة شهادته من السفارة الايطالية


----------



## msh_aero (26 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الاهتمام و الرد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## د/محمد سعيد شحاتة (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*المعهد العالي للتكنولوجيا - جامعة بنها- مصر لديه اعضاء هيئة تدريس متخصصون في اللحام و*



zuhairaldaha قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أريد معلومات أو عنوان لمعهد خاص يعطي دورات مهنية في اللحام والسمكرة والدهان للسيارات وميكانيكا السيارات. وأتمنى أن يكون في الدول القريبة مثل الإمارات وأعتقد أن هذه الدول ما تخلى. أو في البحرين أو السعودية أو سوريا أو مصر أو الأردن أو غيرها. وشكرا


 
المعهد العالي للتكنولوجيا - جامعة بنها- مصر لديه اعضاء هيئة تدريس متخصصون في اللحام ويعطي مثل هذه الورات والشهادات


----------



## 39828 (18 يناير 2010)

في البحرين عندك مهعد الشيخ خليفة بن سلمان للتكنلوجيا ان شخصيا ادرس في هذا المعهد تقريبا في كل الاقسام اللي تخط على بالك مثل السيارت اللحام :الكهرباء :الاكترونيات: الكمبيوتر: اناباصف الثاني ثانوي وتخصصي السيارات


----------

